# Public Land Turkey Hunting NE OH



## Dynasty

Any public land in NE Ohio you guys would recommend to hunt turkey?

I live in Cuyahoga county and the only access to private land I have is in Athens county, which I won't be able to make happen this season due to conflicting work schedule. 

I appreciate any help and input.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mylife614

I'd at ask for a PM with any public land locations for your own good. Crazy how over run public land gets when birds are known to be on em. My spots are literally bumper to bumper now. Couples yrs back I was one of a few people. I blame the web lol or maybe it's the ODNR pictures that people put the public land they killed on. Not tryin to beat a dead horse, jus off my experience. I'm bird less as well hopin this private land in s oh pays off next weekend we got permission on. Best of luck to ya 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Header

Try going to the ODNR web site and pick a site, then go do some foot work.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?alias=www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife


----------



## fakebait

No matter what you have to chose from, it will still be a drive anywhere northeast of Cleveland. In Geauga county you would have Hambden Orchards or Auburn Marsh. In Ashtabula county you would have New Lyme and Dorset. Never seen a bird at New Lyme. Then the biggest track would be Grand River in West Farmington Trumbull county. Birds can be had at most of these locations but; going in blind will be tuff and the birds see allot of pressure. Avoid the weekends and try to go during a weekday. Good luck !


----------

